# '08-'09 Tarheels



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Just thinking about the chances of Ty, Wayne, and Tyler all returning increasing after this bitter loss. They would be insanely deep next year if everyone returned and would have to be the heavy pre-season favorites. They'd basically be the same team, except replacing Quentin Thomas with a healthy Frasor and then adding a solid point and two talented bigs:

Lawson/Drew
Wayne/Frasor
Ginyard/Green
Hansbrough/Davis
Thompson/Stepheson/Zeller

Interesting to see what those three decide this summer.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They are all coming back and hopefully they will fall short again, but since the first round is in Greensboro, it won't happen till the regionals.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It wouldn't be smart to come back, but I also think they will. Lawson's and Hansbrough's stock is still as high as it can be, they would have to play even better next year to be picked in the first round.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am praying they come back. That team without the two Tys and Wayne won't even make it out of the first round. With all of them back, I think we sleepwalk to the finals


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I've heard that Lawson has already made up his mind to go pro. The rumor was that his injury scared him into thinking that it could happen again and he should get paid while he can.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd be surprised if all 3 came back honestly. They're more than likely going to test the draft, but I can really only see Ellington and Hansbrough coming back because they don't measure up to the pro level as well as I think Lawson will. That's why I feel that Lawson's gone. Drew and Frasor won't be too bad of a point guard rotation for next year though. 

Now if next year's lineup has all 3 of them in it, well... it's pretty much over. :biggrin:


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

Lawson should go back and get an entire year under his belt, he would dominate nearly everyone in the ACC. I really doubt that psycho t goes pro, stock isn't that great with how deep this class is plus the though of winning two naismiths is pretty cool too
ellington has been overshadowed by henderson, imo, so i would think he would want to correct that perception


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

In my opinion, all three should return, for different reasons.

I think Lawson's ankle is a real concern for draft scouts right now. I think his stock could be much higher if he comes back next year and dominates like everyone knows he can. It's just a matter of staying healthy. If he can do that, I think he'll be a late lotto pick.

Hansbrough and Ellington need to come back simply because they probably aren't going to make it in the NBA as it is. Why not just come back and try to win an NCAA Championship? At least that way, people could draft them based on winning pedigree. 

Hansbrough is just an effort player, and Ellington's very inconsistent. Their stocks aren't as high as you may think.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

croco said:


> they would have to play even better next year to be picked in the first round.


So if they stayed, there's a chance neither one would be a first rounder?



Nimreitz said:


> I've heard that Lawson has already made up his mind to go pro.


Where have you heard that? Not that I disagree or would be disappointed. 



WhoDaBest23 said:


> They're more than likely going to test the draft


They'd be foolish not to. You know that if they don't go this year, then they're going next. So why not at least get an idea where your current stock is?



KoBeUrself said:


> Lawson should go back and get an entire year under his belt, he would dominate nearly everyone in the ACC.


You're making a huge assumption there - that Lawson stays healthy.



KoBeUrself said:


> ellington has been overshadowed by henderson, imo


I have no problem with that being your opinion, but that statement is incorrect. Ellington was 5x better than Henderson during their freshman year, and I'd have to say that looking at the _entire_ season, he was better/more consistent than Henderson this year too.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> So if they stayed, there's a chance neither one would be a first rounder?


You are right, they will probably still go in the first round because next year's draft is going to be a lot weaker. If they stayed and underperform, especially Hansbrough who might not duplicate his great season he could fall.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well its almost a guarantee that Hansbrough's numbers wont be as good. The big man depth will be insane next year.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

IMO HB, those PF's are idiots for all chooing tha same school. I think the same thing of all those QB's at USC. Although, I'm sure all of them think they're good enough to be the starting big men for their respective teams, or at least they've been told they're good enough.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

But in this case though, I think Roy was thinking Tyler was probably gone after this year. Wont be shocked if one of the big men decides to transfer


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Isn't Alex Stepheson a sure bet to transfer. What with him being gay and all. Oh and there's that playing time issue.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What do you mean him being gay and all? And he does seem like the logical choice to transfer regarding PT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I mean him being a little suspect. Well, he almost transferred before the start of this past season and was talked out of it by Roy. To me, he shouldn't have come to UNC in the first place because he is on the bench for the first three years of his career and finally starts as a senior.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You know it always crossed my mind that the guy always looks like a male model on the bench. Definitely looks like he puts in a lot of time working on his looks. And yeah I feel bad for him because it should be him and Dijon starting but Tyler staying is going to put an end to that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nothing against Tyler staying, but Deon starts and probably will be a 3 year starter. Stepheson was like the 4th ranked center who will come off the bench for 3 years. Heck, he could have went to USC and started next to Taj Gibson.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UNC favorite to win it all in 2009



> It stands to reason that UNC, in the Final Four this year, would be the title favorite next year. Hansbrough has a chance to hold every UNC record if he stays in school, and his stock in the league will be the same regardless. *Lawson's stock is low right now*, and Wayne Ellington is streaky as a shooter. If two of those three Heels come back, plus the addition of recruits Ed Davis, Tyler Zeller and Larry Drew for depth, they will look like preseason favorites to win the title. Their defensive issues could be lessened by a deeper bench. Bobby Frasor, Drew, Danny Green and Lawson should be able to make enough perimeter shots if and when Ellington goes cold. And, don't forget that the blowout loss to Kansas in the Final Four should be a motivating factor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If everyone returns they better win it all.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

yeah its a known FACT that stephenson is gay/bisexual. oh well


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HB said:


> What do you mean him being gay and all? And he does seem like the logical choice to transfer regarding PT


http://www.thewolfweb.com/message_topic.aspx?topic=425950


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow at those pics. Lol I dont even know what to say. Guess he isnt going anywhere after all


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, I guess he is not the only one.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I read something coming from Stephenson's high school coach that he's not planning on transferring as of right now. But yeah, just wow at him being gay/bisexual.


----------

